# The new fusso ?



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Just got a little delivery from shores far away.

If this is the next big thing you saw it here first if not my name is Chongo


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Gonna need some bigger pictures there dude:lol:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

lol it's my first attempt on imgur no idea how to resize them

Have you seen how good my feet look, damn hot !


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Well you weren't kidding when you said the next big thing! 

Once you've uploaded to imgur you get a drop down menu for the share links. At the top of that is edit image. 
Click edit image and you pic will come on screen with a box in the top right with the pictures pixel dimensions. I change this to 1000 x whatever and keep the proportions locked.
Click save and it will return you to the sharelinks page. Job done. Its a doddle once you've done it a couple of times tbh.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Couldn't be, no Japanese script. Like Naviwax before it, those Japanese letters increase gloss levels and durability by at least 500%


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Always interesting to see some new stuff. I would love to see how this product fair out.
Keep it coming~


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

And I assume "Dog Ear Cleaner" is a bad translation of the Japanese for "Celestial Shine"?

Peter


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

I just had to google this and the price seem to be dirt cheap, The shipping cost alone would probably would be more than 3times the product price. I would love to hear what Hufty has to say after using the products. 

I don't think the company and their product offerings are not any where near fluke as it seems so my interest level is rising high.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I just did a mini review on Facebook

Tonyin ceramic coat wax review

So this arrived for thr Far East a few days ago.

What is it ? - well it's a ceramic infused wax / sealant.

So I gave the daily a little test on the font wing today, as you can see the wax is very soft and obviously took a tumble or two in transit to the uk.

No lush scent here just chemical smell. Applied with a cheap foam applicator. Easy to overload applicator so be careful.

Only need a tiny amount spreads very easily, applied to front wing, difficult to see on white Left to cure for 10 mins in warm but cloudy conditions, goes on super easy and spreads really well.

Buffing was a dream super easy no hardwork at all, used a 350g Korean microfibre.

Pic 4&5 show finished results which I was very pleased with nice gloss and very slick. Need to do the full car now..

Worth a punt in my view����


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry a bout size but can't work this imgur app


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

there you go...you put a h at the end of the name before .jpg 
like that hufty


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

You are a star overkill how did the blackfire go ?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Hufty said:


> You are a star overkill how did the blackfire go ?


it hasnt been delivered yet. going to do it all in september for winter, just did another layer of black ice yesterday to keep me going until september


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Get some beading videos up then. No one buys fusso for the looks do they? Can't be the next big thing without Fusso beading x 2


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Size 3-4 feet :lol:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

http://imgur.com/pLaie


Beading shot


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hufty said:


> http://imgur.com/pLaie
> 
> 
> Beading shot


That is pretty darn looking good~ Mine should be arriving in few days.
I am looking forward to using it. I am sure there are loads of better products out there but certainly the price can't be beaten.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Thinking of doing a group buy if allowed. Had chat with manufacturer he's up for it.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So one question... How durable it is


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hufty said:


> Sorry a bout size but can't work this imgur app


Try typing either l or h before the .jpg. When you paste the link. l is for large h is for huge. Either will still be smaller than original size :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

sm81 said:


> So one question... How durable it is


Claimed 12 months but so far it's been on my wing about 36 hours.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

36 hours and counting:lol:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Any report on performance and durability ?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> Any report on performance and durability ?


Hi folks

So the wax has been on my daily driver nearly 3 months and I've been really impressed with it, has been part of a 5 Wax longer term test, they all performed really well to be honest. I actually traded the car yesterday so the test is over.

I did take a pic yesterday morning of all panels so will upload when I can. For me this wax is a contender on two levels firstly price it's so cheap in comparison with anything similar. £20 is £15 cheaper than the next cheapest and the pot is bigger. Secondly this stuff is almost self buffing it comes off so easily, more effort to put on than remove.

This was on rear of my car, white hatchback but did an amazing job of keeping the car clean, rain shower and it was almost clean, it seemed to bead the water and dirt off the car. Virtually no drop in performance either over 3 months.

In short highly recommended and cracking value.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Same wax that Imran is selling at the moment and same company :thumb:

Applying mine on Thursday after a full decon so looking forward to it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It's a very good wax Chongo I think you will like it,very user friendly.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

chongo said:


> Same wax that Imran is selling at the moment and same company :thumb:
> 
> Applying mine on Thursday after a full decon so looking forward to it


Yes same stuff just different packaging. Hopefully travels better than original tin. This stuff is super easy to use. :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Yes same stuff just different packaging. Hopefully travels better than original tin. This stuff is super easy to use. :thumb:


Using it tomorrow for my winter detail:thumb: applying it over Essence so should be interesting but only after I do a test spot to see if it changes the appearance of my flake.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

chongo said:


> Using it tomorrow for my winter detail:thumb: applying it over Essence so should be interesting but only after I do a test spot to see if it changes the appearance of my flake.


Works well with essence bud :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I used Bilt hamber cleanser polish and Cleanser fluid before applying this wax so it should give a good indication of durabilty.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Ross said:


> I used Bilt hamber cleanser polish and Cleanser fluid before applying this wax so it should give a good indication of durabilty.


Was thinking of the same process for when I get home and apply it tonight.

I had my suspicions it was the same wax but didn't want to post it publicly until I'd received it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It would sit on top of the cleanser polish just fine but I like using CF before waxing just to make sure its 100% clean.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Im finding this thread very interesting. 

Would someone like to kindly help me buy this stuff because I can't seem to find it anywhere (probably not looking in the right place)


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> Im finding this thread very interesting.
> 
> Would someone like to kindly help me buy this stuff because I can't seem to find it anywhere (probably not looking in the right place)


If you look on in2detailing website you can order it for £19.99 or there is a group buy thread on here mikght be some slots left the packaging is different but the wax the same.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> Im finding this thread very interesting.
> 
> Would someone like to kindly help me buy this stuff because I can't seem to find it anywhere (probably not looking in the right place)


Here you go
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=399263
Should have mentioned if you want the Angelwax applicator pay now see post #79 if you want the UFO Applicator Imran will post payment details when they come into stock


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just ordered a pot myself along with a few other things from In2detailing. Couldn't help myself...


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Prepped some panels with bilt hamber cleanser fluid and applied the ceramic wax. Applied ok, pretty good for a cheap wax. But removal was lovely, can compare it to britemax vantage for removal which I still rate as one of the best waxes for ease of application.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It reminds me of P21's wax I first used many moons ago which was effortless.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Ross said:


> I used Bilt hamber cleanser polish and Cleanser fluid before applying this wax so it should give a good indication of durabilty.


Will be doing exactly the same when mine arrives. :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

All good here...100003124


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I will try and put some pictures up tomorrow with this wax on top of Essence.
I have flicker but haven't got a clue how to forward the pictures onto this thread:wall: :lol:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

After a little shower the beading is nice and tight !


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> After a little shower the beading is nice and tight !


Picture :thumb:


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Pictures (these are not mine, customer who bought the wax sent them to me)




























Imran
:driver:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't wait to see how long it lasts,I need to do another coat but if it did 4 months+ I would be impressed.


----------

